
Angular vs. Angular 2: Why You Should Discuss Before Choosing One - sagipl
https://blog.sagipl.com/angular-vs-angular-2/
======
al2o3cr

        It is still in beta version, but the final version will soon be released.
    

I don't think "last September" counts as "soon" anymore. :)

